# endoscopic suture placement



## sdaniel (Oct 29, 2008)

I would appreciate if someone can help me figure out a cpt code for this....

Procedure: Endogastric Plication for revision of gastric bypass pouch....
Is this the same as endoscopic suture placement....if so, how would it be coded?

Thanks for your help


----------

